# Live long and prosper, and may the force be with you.



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://therpf.com/pulse/article/156...encer&utm_medium=share&utm_source=art-andrews

This is so cool....I don't think the wife would want it in the living room though..

































Here's another version of the enterprise....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

That's awesome. My wife would love it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2015)

Way cool, I dig the first enterprise or the middle one.


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not really a fan (never seen any of the Star Wars movies), but those are examples of good craftsmanship! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> never seen any of the Star Wars movies



That's why the force isn't with you. Live briefly, and destitute.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's why the force isn't with you. Live briefly, and destitute.



I am not the Woodworker you are looking for.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm not really a fan (never seen any of the Star Wars movies), but those are examples of good craftsmanship! Tony


Star wars would have been the millenium falcon, just as cool.


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Star wars would have been the millenium falcon, just as cool.



My wife told me say that, I don't even know what it means.

There's hope for me, we have all the DVDs. At some point I plan to watch them. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Star wars would have been the millenium falcon, just as cool.



I like both. Some fans are either/or but I think Trek and Wars are equally cool. I *do* think the Enterprise is far more attractive than the Millenium Falcon though, and I do like the Falcon! I guess I'm a Trekker at heart first and foremost though because I was still watching TV when it came out and was at the perfect age to be sucked in by it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a trekkie at heart...but star wars...that is my favorite.

St the next gen was lame...other than Data. My favorite part in that tv series was when data got taste buds. Lemme see if i can find the clip...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm a trekkie at heart...but star wars...that is my favorite.



You are actually a highly confused carbon-based unit that is infecting the Starship WoodBarter. You cannot be a Trekker at heart yet claim that you prefer The Force. Where your heart is, that is what your favorite is. That's like me telling my wife that I love her the most, but I need to spend the weekend with my mistress because she is feeling lonely.

Search your feelings Marc, I am your FAWTHA!

(Resistance is futile you will be assimilated)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

Star Trek, even the worst of the worst, is better than the best of Star Wars. I put to you the worst of the Star Trek Movie series, and it is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You are actually a highly confused carbon-based unit that is infecting the Starship WoodBarter. You cannot be a Trekker at heart yet claim that you prefer The Force. Where your heart is, that is what your favorite is. That's like me telling my wife that I love her the most, but I need to spend the weekend with my mistress because she is feeling lonely.
> 
> Search your feelings Marc, I am your FAWTHA!
> 
> (Resistance is futile you will be assimilated)




This isn't the logical answer I'm looking for. And I have searched my feelings and found I have trouble with tribbles...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2015)

And may the schwartz be with you because we have a quisinart.


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> And may the schwartz be with you because we have a quisinart.



Those were cool shirts from Wood Whisperer!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>



I was going to watch that shite but I'm sorry man - anything with "Whoopie" in it and I am hitting the eject button. Cannot stand her.


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 15, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

Show the whole deal. Kirk always wins you now that.






I grow annoyed at your foolishness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Star Trek, even the worst of the worst, is better than the best of Star Wars. I put to you the worst of the Star Trek Movie series, and it is awesome.


The motion picture is definitely the worst. Lol. The Search for Spok is definitely my favorite.


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Kirk always wins you now that.



Thanks, Now what??


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2015)

That is slick !


----------

